# Phone Stalker - HELP me get rid of him



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone out there ever have a phone stalker? I have had one sense Halloween and he is annoying. He calls and either says nothing or calls and goes on all kind of nasty sexual stuff. I have been hanging up on him but he still calls. Any advice on how to get rid of him would help.

Thanks!


----------



## Mind Marauder (Nov 12, 2009)

Is he calling a land line phone? Or a cell phone? Or your home phone?


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

My friend had a similar issue. She ended up filing a police report. They caught him, I am not sure how, exactly. But, I suggest calling the police. It is harassment, after all.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

He is calling my land line. I use the * 69 and his number is blocked. I may call the police to see what can be done. I am going go stop answering me phone and maybe that will get rid of him.

Why on earth would someone stalk a person that way? Sometimes people make no sense to me.


----------



## Mind Marauder (Nov 12, 2009)

Well why would anyone stalk someone in the first place? Just one of those weird human tendencies. I think if it doesn't stop filing a police report would be the best thing to do.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

People sure do weird things. If he is looking for a friend I would talk to him. But this staling has to stop.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

There are several things you can do depending on the specifics of the situation - change your number, block their calls, have all their (or any unknown number) incoming calls be silent, so they don't bother you, contact the police, etc.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I did call the phone company and can order the service where unknown numbers will always be blocked. But I also use my phone for for my business and can't afford to lose contact with any of my customers.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I would call the cops. If he is harassing you he could be doing the same to other people. People like that should be punished.


----------



## isthatheidi (Nov 21, 2009)

I once had this same problem. I just kind of dealt with it for months, growing (quietly) more and more frustrated and freaked out about it. Finally, I thought to mention it to a friend and the next time she was over, the guy called again. She happened to answer and said, "Hang on, let me just hit the record button. The police told me to do that." The guy hung up and I never heard from him again. I've always wondered why I didn't think of that! You could try something simple like that to see if that's all it takes to get rid of him. If it doesn't, though, I would definitely call the police. He is getting a kick out of invading your boundaries, having power over you, and frustrating/freaking you out. And he knows your phone number. That's just disconcerting. Hope he gets lost for you.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

That is a great idea I am going to record him and tell them I am recording him. That will give me something to show the police too.


----------



## isthatheidi (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck! Hope it does the trick.


----------

